# Avengers: War Captain America schuld an Thanos' Schnipser?



## AndreLinken (22. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: War Captain America schuld an Thanos' Schnipser?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: War Captain America schuld an Thanos' Schnipser?*


----------



## MarcHammel (22. Oktober 2021)

Hätte Star Lord Thanos nicht eine rein gehauen, hätten die anderen beim Kampf auf Titan den Handschuhe bekommen und alles wäre super. Ich sage also: Star Lord ist schuld.


----------



## Cobar (22. Oktober 2021)

Hätte Dr. Strange Thanos Hand (oder alternativ seinen Kopf) mit einem seiner Teleportationskreise abgetrennt, hätte dieser nicht mehr schnipsen können. Dr. Strange ist Schuld.

Naja, mankann wohl für jeden Helden etwas finden, der irgendwo beteiligt war...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2021)

Loki ist schuld... Kann jeden, nur nicht den Titan täuschen und hinterrücks erdolchen. So ne Flasche.


----------



## CyrionX (22. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Hätte Star Lord Thanos nicht eine rein gehauen, hätten die anderen beim Kampf auf Titan den Handschuhe bekommen und alles wäre super. Ich sage also: Star Lord ist schuld.


Dachte ebenfalls, dass das Konsens ist.
Starlord, der wohl größte Wichtigtuer in den Marvel-Filmen ( Iron Man liefert wenigstens) hat bewusst seine Emotion über das Schicksals des Universums gestellt. Da sieht Cpt. America doch aus wie Jesus, für den jedes Leben heilig ist


----------



## Lukas Schmid (22. Oktober 2021)

"You should've gone for the head." Damit ist alles gesagt. 

Im Grunde haben die lieben Avengers das allesamt verkackt, jeder zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt, genug Möglichkeiten, Thanos zu stoppen, gab es ja.


----------



## G-Kar (22. Oktober 2021)

Hat hier jemand "What If?" geschaut? Hätte "unser" Vision auch machen können und dann wäre Feierabend gewesen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. Oktober 2021)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand "What If?" geschaut? Hätte "unser" Vision auch machen können und dann wäre Feierabend gewesen.


Marvel könnte einfach "What if?" Kurzfolgen raushauen - so maximal 5 Minuten für Disney und Youtube, wo genau diese Fehler der verschiedenen Charaktere beleuchtet werden...
- Thor goes for the head
- Starlord wecktThanos nicht auf 
- Strange teleportiert die Hand oder den Kopf von Thanos weg
- Vision schneidet ihn mit einem Beam in zwei Hälften
...und so weiter.


----------



## MarcHammel (24. Oktober 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Marvel könnte einfach "What if?" Kurzfolgen raushauen - so maximal 5 Minuten für Disney und Youtube, wo genau diese Fehler der verschiedenen Charaktere beleuchtet werden...
> - Thor goes for the head
> - Starlord wecktThanos nicht auf
> - Strange teleportiert die Hand oder den Kopf von Thanos weg
> ...


Ant Man macht sich ganz klein, versteckt sich in Thanos Gehörgang und wird plötzlich ganz groß. Was mit Thanos' Kopf passiert, muss man wohl nicht erläutern.


----------

